# Chenille Stem Woolen Animals



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Gang,

I was organizing some photos on my PC and came across my chenille stem woolen animals. I made and sold these last Fall for Xmas ornaments, but the sheep work for Easter, too. So I thought I would share them with you fiber addicts. You can do more with roving than spin it or knit it. 

















This is a trio, ewe, lamb and ram, meant for a creche.









They are deceptively simple looking, but there are many tricks to making them, that I would have to show you, not tell you here, and the camels are especially difficult. I spent a lot of time observing all the little details of the real animals to capture them accurately in my medium. You will notice the head and nose and ears are all slightly different on the sheep, reindeer, and camel (I can do llamas, too). The animals are cheniile stem frames, with roving wound over them. The horns on the reindeer and ram are 3mm chenille stems. You have to mailorder the stems.


















This is a wire-frame table top sheep. I use electric fence wire or similar.


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

I love each and everyone of them!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lez those are adorable.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

They are so cute. I have tons of wool, I am trying to figure out what to do with. I have not had time to skirt and clean so many fleeces. I don't want them to go to waste.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very well done!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Just too cute and creative.


----------

